# Thing One and Thing Two: baby bettas growing up



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi! I really liked looking through all of the threads that people with baby bettas have started so I thought I'd start one of my own and post pictures of my little Thing One and Thing Two as they grow.

Introducing Thing One Weds 10/2:










And today, Sat 10/5



















And Thing Two Weds 10/2:










Today, Sat 10/5: The fascination with thermometers starts early I guess.









I swear they're bigger already!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay! Thing Two has some colour in him now


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Thing One and Thing Two....love it!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

they are so cute and coming along nicely


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you! They are really adorable. It's so funny to see the personalities of these tiny fish. And to see how fearless they are already. Day one, Thing Two hid in his java moss all day. Now he's totally comfortable, swims up to my hand when I adjust the heater.
We called them Thing One and Thing Two because we aren't sure of the sex yet lol.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

they're little cuties *cuddles*


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww, they're so adorable! I love Thing Two's big curious eyes. Cracks me up how all the babies seem so fascinated with thermometers. :lol:


----------



## MakoBetta10 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thing two looks like an awesome male!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so cute!


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

How darling! ahh, melt my heart. Keep us updated!


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

It's been a week and a day but feels like a month!! I really can't believe it's only been a week.
Little Thing One had swim bladder problems this week and her heater stopped working right at the same time. I woke up to a sideways swimming fish in 70 degree water. It was really scary! 
She's fine now though! I fed her a tiny piece of shrimp today but now I'm so worried about over feeding her, that might be it for her for today. I'll go back to her regular feeding schedule tomorrow.
Little Thing Two is getting so big! I swear he/she had a major growth spurt last night. I went to bed and he was all gold. I woke up and he's half gold, with blue and green fins. I'm going to call it a "he" for now as I really can't tell the sex. 
We were hoping for one boy, one girl, but I think my boyfriend cares about that more than me :lol:.

Thing One:




















Thing Two lookin all gold and blue/green:



















Thing Two looks more colorful overall- and his stripes are darker. I don't think he's stressed though- I change his water every day and he's not hungry. What do you guys think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they're so cute!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

They look great! Good job fidget!


----------



## FlotsamandJetsam (Oct 14, 2013)

aw!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are so adorable!


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

It's been a little while so I thought I'd update. Thing One and Thing Two are thriving in their 10g divided. 
I had a scare last week when Thing Two jumped the divider at feeding time and started to beat up Thing One! I was so freaked out! It took me a minute to get them separated, but they're both fine. No torn fins or injuries.

Without further ado, here they are, a month later:

Thing Two- still a boy or....??? I can't tell. I think I see a cone but no ovaries yet (I think!) anyone else think those are ovaries??



















Thing One: Still a boy, I think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I see an eggspot.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Thing One definitely looks like she has ovaries. I'm 99% sure. I see an egg spot on Thing Two, but that's not a definite indicator. Don't see ovaries but he's a little too dark to tell.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Those most certainly look like ovaries to me!
Thing One looks (from the pics) to maybe have a longer tail, and possibly (though I could just be seeing this wrong) looks like I can see some decently long ventrals? So maybe you have one of each.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

I meant to say Thing Two has ovaries. Sorry. & that I'm not sure about Thing One. Got them mixed up. My bad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

I knew what you meant! Yeah- there's definitely an egg spot on Thing One, but shape wise, it doesn't look like there's ovaries in there...but I have no idea!! 
Thing Two has that cone shape, but nothing yellow in there yet. But I think you guys are right, that he's a she. 

Thing Two has taken to jumping across the surface of the water. Super fun for me at feeding time! I screamed so loud today! I was certain he jumped out of the tank. :lol: He jumped, and this is no exaggeration, three inches!

They may both be girls.... I think they'll have to live separately if they are. Thing Two is way too aggressive to consider a sorority. Plus, i'm a chicken and don't know if I could handle one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You mean like body surfing? lol


----------



## MakoBetta10 (Aug 21, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

tonight! I'll take some pictures right now.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for asking Mako! They are both so much bigger than last week! It may be hard to tell from the pictures, but I swear they're getting bigger every day. This week they've definitely had a growth spurt.
They're in a ten gallon divided- it's not filled up all the way, probably 9 gallons, and I'm changing out about 25% of the water every day. Some days I change out half, but almost every day I'm changing out 25%. I hope that's enough.

I'm still not convinced Thing Two is a girl...in the photos, it looks like there's a yellow cone in there, but in person, it looks white. 
Thing One is so dark, it's hard to tell.

Thing One, the blue blur-



















Thing Two The Ambiguous Fish



















And a baby snail I found in Thing One's tank today


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Your babies look great! Looks like your doing a great job!=)


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you!! I'm trying. They're past stage where they're so small I constantly worry about them...now I'm just hoping they develop ok. They were in Petco cups for two and a half weeks. Their water looked like it had been changed, but who knows how regularly.

Today I'm posting because Digger made me laugh last night. He's our scrappiest (read least attractive) but smartest fish. We can point to things in the tank behind him and he'll turn around and look where we're pointing. 

Last night, my s.o. killed a mosquito and managed to keep it in one piece. We usually feed mosquitoes to Digger because he gets really excited about them.

I turned on his light, we dropped the mosquito in and he proceeded to tell us off for five minutes! He was so mad we couldn't get him to even look at the mosquito. He swam up and down, shaking his head back and forth, opening and closing his mouth...I can only imagine what he was mouthing at us. 
He finally calmed down, ate the mosquito and, still angry, stared us down. It was the funniest thing!! I laughed so hard! Now I know better than to wake that cranky fish up.

Look at that face:


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

LOL! That's so cute. He looks so grumpy!


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

He is soooo grumpy! It makes me giggle. It's so funny to have a fish mad at you.

I just saw some pictures in the betta classifieds of some bettas that are three months old. It really puts into perspective how stunted my babies are even if they're both female. I was thinking about it and figure they're probably around three months old and they're both still so small.

I got them from Petco after the store had missed their shipment of bettas, so they were sitting on the shelf for at least two weeks...They were probably at least a couple weeks old when they were shipped to Petco. I don't know for sure but they were very very tiny. And now I've had them for two months. That would make them around three months old.

They're definitely not as small as they were, but they're still pretty small.

I don't know if I did enough water changes and am now doubting the wisdom of putting them in a divided tank, even though it is bigger and has a bunch of plants in it. Man! Baby bettas! I just hope they're healthy and that the stunting doesn't lead to any developmental problems.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

@Dramaqueen- Like a flying fish!! (sorry i didn't see your post  )

He hasn't done it in a couple of days. I really hope he's stopping lol.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

[quote=fidget;3531225]He is soooo grumpy! It makes me giggle. It's so funny to have a fish mad at you.

I just saw some pictures in the betta classifieds of some bettas that are three months old. It really puts into perspective how stunted my babies are even if they're both female. I was thinking about it and figure they're probably around three months old and they're both still so small.

I got them from Petco after the store had missed their shipment of bettas, so they were sitting on the shelf for at least two weeks...They were probably at least a couple weeks old when they were shipped to Petco. I don't know for sure but they were very very tiny. And now I've had them for two months. That would make them around three months old.

They're definitely not as small as they were, but they're still pretty small.

I don't know if I did enough water changes and am now doubting the wisdom of putting them in a divided tank, even though it is bigger and has a bunch of plants in it. Man! Baby Bettas! I just hope they're healthy and that the stunting doesn't lead to any developmental problems. [/quote]

Yeah, everything I read about baby Bettas from Petco says they are normally stunted. I got a cute little Cambodian male a few weeks back and he only lived for almost two weeks. So that was it for me with the babies.. I think though that yours look good and you gave them a good life, cause they would of died in the cups.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Update!

Thing One and Thing Two are still around, doing good! Thing One is going through a growth spurt right now and is starting to look like a real fish. Thing Two is smaller but she's a week or two behind Thing One as far as I can tell. She was really tiny when I got her.
I'm thinking they're both female at this point. Thing Two has vertical stripes (submission/breeding) but I'm not sure why.

I'm hoping it's not because she's stressed about seeing Thing One. Their view of each other isn't as blocked as it could be. I think I'm going to put them in kritter keepers for a couple of days while I clean their tank and see how it goes.

Please ignore the state of their tank. They had a crazy algae outbreak last week. I've been trying to deal with it but I also had another tank to setup so they didn't get the thorough tank cleaning they deserve. I did get all the algae off the fake plants and bam! Two days later, it's back. Argh!! 
I'm going to dismantle their tank Saturday or Sunday and clean the whole dang thing.

Thing One:



















Thing Two:




















My boyfriend thinks that maybe since they're growing slowly the stunting won't kill them. What do you think?

I bought them Oct 4th and they were very very small. My best guess is that they're around 15-16 weeks old.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

annyann said:


> I got a cute little Cambodian male a few weeks back and he only lived for almost two weeks. So that was it for me with the babies.. I think though that yours look good and you gave them a good life, cause they would of died in the cups.


Thank you!  
Yeah- they had already sat in their petco cups for two and a half weeks. I know that for a fact because petco missed their shipment of bettas one week and there were only about 6 baby bettas left in the whole store and no adult/juvenile bettas at all. They're survivors, that's for sure.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Thing one and two are looking great! Thanks for the update :-D


----------

